# Who make the lightest baitcasting rod?



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I know theres a bunch of companies around that make a really like rod but who makes the lightest 7'-7'6" med-fast baitcasting rod around?? Looking at the other half of my dream rod set up as I already have a supertuned Curado E7 waiting for its partner. I have a lot of nice rod and reels but this is going to be "the one"

Thanks 2cool!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

David at Texas Rod Works

http://www.texasrodworks.com/

will build you what you need ... lighter than stock rods.

He's built a lot of company's rods.. most people are fishing with a rod he built ...they just don't know it.

The Woodee titanium is a nice and tough stock rod...but not as light as you are going to find custom.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Sarge is a great guy! he build superlight rods and nice rods too..he just opened up his own rod building business...he is on this website and hit him up but let u know its a little pricey but its worth it


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

With a grip like pictured Im at 4.2oz...With a split grip, we could shave an ounce or 2 easily.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Sarge Custom Rods built me a 6'7" baitcaster that weighs 2.5 oz. Used it for the first time this weekend. It handled some lower end slot reds very nicely. I am very pleased with that rod. Take a look at his rods.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> David at Texas Rod Works
> 
> http://www.texasrodworks.com/
> 
> ...


I dont think he builds rods any more, just what i heard.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

You might go to a website like Mudhole.com and compare the weights of the blanks. You might consider a split-grip rod to save a little weight. For a given blank, most builders will be very close in weight as the guides and other components don't weigh that much. If its going to be "the one", would recommend titanium guides and possibly micro guides (never used those, but they would be the lightest). Might post your question on the rod building forum also.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!! I've been doing some research with A LOT of builders and yes titanium micro guides is a must and a split grip for extra weight reduction but I also want the rod to be balanced as well. I'm looking at somewhere around 3 oz. or less. That would be ideal. Oh I like the feel of a cork grip. so thats a must as well.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Check out the Sarge Custom Rod post--2.4 oz looks good.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

So you can make a 2.2 ounce rod by making it a split grip...hmm


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I think first you must look to find the blank what you want ,very good components(micro tianium guides),and ask some rodbuider to build the rod with split grip.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Not baitcasting, but I've gotten 3 of my 7'6" spinning rods down to 2.5oz. Titanium guides, minimal AAAA grade cork grips with little decorative cork. Building these out on Phenix K2 blanks, but they aint cheap (~$390 in components). Just wanted to pass along my recommendation on the K2's. It feels like you are fishing with a feather.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Jean Scurtu said:


> I think first you must look to find the blank what you want ,very good components(micro tianium guides),and ask some rodbuider to build the rod with split grip.


Yeahhhhhh I just started looking into different types of blanks.

Thanks Jean!!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Not baitcasting, but I've gotten 3 of my 7'6" spinning rods down to 2.5oz. Titanium guides, minimal AAAA grade cork grips with little decorative cork. Building these out on Phenix K2 blanks, but they aint cheap (~$390 in components). Just wanted to pass along my recommendation on the K2's. It feels like you are fishing with a feather.


Thats EXACTLY what I want to be fishing like. I wanna feel like I'm fishing with a feather!! Makes throwing arti's all day and feeling a light fish bite a lot easier on the wrist.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a couple of 6'9" K2's at home I can weigh and post up for ya. The 7'6" blanks came in around 1.38oz each. Essentially any builder can assemble the rod once you have your parts picked out. Anything decorative you add-on will add weight, though things like length markers and hook keeps dont add enough to register on my postage scale. A tiger wrap on the other hand will add a small but measurable amount. I found when I was doing all my experimenting that the cork work was the single greatest area where you can save weight once you have all the actual parts picked out. For the spinning rod, the titanium stripper guide (size 20) weighed nearly as much as the rest of the guide combined. My 9 Fuji SiC Ti concept guides totaled 0.17oz. Estimated epoxy and arbor weight was about .24oz, and it'll be hard to get less than that there. 2 piece reel seats are generally lighter than 1 piece.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I have a couple of 6'9" K2's at home I can weigh and post up for ya. The 7'6" blanks came in around 1.38oz each. Essentially any builder can assemble the rod once you have your parts picked out. Anything decorative you add-on will add weight, though things like length markers and hook keeps dont add enough to register on my postage scale. A tiger wrap on the other hand will add a small but measurable amount. I found when I was doing all my experimenting that the cork work was the single greatest area where you can save weight once you have all the actual parts picked out.


That sounds great Capt.!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I have made a few rods and Doc is right. The biggest weight culprit is cork.
The Batson High End is some of the heaviest I've found. The next weight culprit after the blank and cork is excess epoxy on the wraps and in the reel seat. There is a fine line between too much and too little.

To answer the lightest rod manufacturer question: Sarge no doubt has the light weight rods down. He's a good guy and will take good care of you.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Phenix K2 for the win!


----------



## Abbevillefish (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a couple of Big Daddys custom rods and am very happy with them.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Cajun Custom Rods built me a killer rod on a Northfork Composite blanck 1.74 oz split grip with micro titanium guides, super lite and casts 50-60 yards like a dream which is pretty important too. You can design your own rod there which is a neat option
https://www.cajuncustomrods.com/build-a-rod


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Sugar Jay said:


> Cajun Custom Rods built me a killer rod on a Northfork Composite blanck 1.74 oz split grip with micro titanium guides, super lite and casts 50-60 yards like a dream which is pretty important too. You can design your own rod there which is a neat option
> https://www.cajuncustomrods.com/build-a-rod


WOW!! that website IS COOL!! Thanks Jay!!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I dont think he builds rods any more, just what i heard.
> 
> -mac-
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


He still builds rods but for companies now. You've prolly fished one as said by trout support.


----------



## 10gajimmie (Apr 28, 2010)

X2 Sarge Custom


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a K2 Carbon fiber blank at the Custom Rod Builder show this year and David Cunningham of Texas Rod Works build me a baitcaster that weighedin under 2 ounces!!!!!!! It is incredibly light!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Pheonix K2 carbon fiber blank....


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Seems like the Phoenix K2 blank is the lightest from the 2coolers I've been doing some research on blanks this morning and I'm down to G-loomis, St. Croix and Phoenix K2. I have a couple G-loomis rods and although they're light, they're not feather light and I find my wrist is pretty sore from casting with them all day so I'm kinda leaning out of the G-Loomis blanks.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

hard to beat the K2 for lightness. Also, try doing some exercise if you are sore from fishing with a gloomis all day. Come on now. You are talking about 1-3oz difference in weight. I can fish with a 6'6 gloomis crankbait and calais dc all day and not be sore from it.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Seems like the Phoenix K2 blank is the lightest from the 2coolers I've been doing some research on blanks this morning and I'm down to G-loomis, St. Croix and Phoenix K2. I have a couple G-loomis rods and although they're light, they're not feather light and I find my wrist is pretty sore from casting with them all day so I'm kinda leaning out of the G-Loomis blanks.


I beg to differ... SGT842 7' SGT813 6'9" SGT772 6'5"


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Sarge Customs said:


> I beg to differ... SGT842 7' SGT813 6'9" SGT772 6'5"


well there you go, that's super light for 3 blanks.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Seems like the Phoenix K2 blank is the lightest from the 2coolers I've been doing some research on blanks this morning and I'm down to G-loomis, St. Croix and Phoenix K2. I have a couple G-loomis rods and although they're light, they're not feather light and I find my wrist is pretty sore from casting with them all day so I'm kinda leaning out of the G-Loomis blanks.


If you are worried about a mere half ounce difference on rods, you need to go a different route on your chosen reel..a curado E7 is not a light reel, you can shave 2oz off your setup, just by getting a core 50 or something more suited for a light rod like your looking for. You don't notice these slight weight savings on the rod until you get a featherweight reel. IMO


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> hard to beat the K2 for lightness. Also, try doing some exercise if you are sore from fishing with a gloomis all day. Come on now. You are talking about 1-3oz difference in weight. I can fish with a 6'6 gloomis crankbait and calais dc all day and not be sore from it.


Gilbert, I didnt mention my G-loomis's are 7'6" and from throwing heavier lures and walking them on the surface and reeling in the fish!! LOL I'm far from where you are bro!! I only get to fish maybe once every 2 weeks or so, so my wrists may not be as "trained" as yours!! Dont get me wrong, my wrists maybe sore but I'll soldier on and still fish all day. Ignore the pain until the boats washed and put up and the fish are cleaned!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not bustin chops but like gilbert stated, if an ounce or two is killing you theres a problem. The calais dc hes talking about weighs about nine ounces compared to six or seven for most curados and chronarchs. Balance is more of a factor than anything when talking about casting fatigue, a tip heavy combo will wear you out, add weight to the butt or get a rod custom built to the reel you are using.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Gilbert, I didnt mention my G-loomis's are 7'6" and from throwing heavier lures and walking them on the surface and reeling in the fish!! LOL I'm far from where you are bro!! I only get to fish maybe once every 2 weeks or so, so my wrists may not be as "trained" as yours!! Dont get me wrong, my wrists maybe sore but I'll soldier on and still fish all day. Ignore the pain until the boats washed and put up and the fish are cleaned!!


why are you fishing with such a long rod? Get a 6'-2 to 6'-5 rod and sell the Curado and buy a Core 50mg7.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> why are you fishing with such a long rod? Get a 6'-2 to 6'-5 rod and sell the Curado and buy a Core 50mg7.


I use them when I need the distance. They're not the ones I use normally.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I fished with a Sarge rod this past week. The first cast sort of blew my mind a bit as it was as if I had a feather with a reel attached to it.

I was impressed.

TH


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

i would wait untell you see what sarge is cooking up for me. sounds just up your ally. hes waiting on a few things that will case a few 4 letter words haha but its a first for him so i gave him free rain on it. if he wants to spill the beans its all on him! im sure its going to be sweet


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Hp Slam Mag 2 or laguna custom rods


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Sarge Customs said:


> I beg to differ... SGT842 7' SGT813 6'9" SGT772 6'5"


Wow...that is superlight! What kind of blanks are those?


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

Tailshot said:


> Wow...that is superlight! What kind of blanks are those?


They are Sarge Customs blanks. Those are the part numbers and you can see more about them on my website sargecustomrods.com


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sarge Customs said:


> They are Sarge Customs blanks. Those are the part numbers and you can see more about them on my website sargecustomrods.com


Ck'd the website....maybe I missed it...so the blanks are made in PArthur?


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Nope, same blanks as lagunas. Sourced overseas i believe.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I can cast just as far with my 6'2" as I can with a 7'6"...only time I might go to the 7'6" is in the surf, or heaven forbid...throwing a popping cork!


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Shimano Cumulus or Cumara


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

rodriga said:


> Shimano Cumulus or Cumara


x2


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I fish with a 7ft rod 98% of the time because thats what feels right in my had so get what you feel right with but i will say the shorter rod with a light reel will be easier to fish will all day if thats a problem with the longer rods.


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

Just my opinon, but G loomis NRX is the lightest rods i've ever personally fished with. They are expensive but worth the money for some people. Just another option for ya!


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

FlounderSlayer said:


> Nope, same blanks as lagunas. Sourced overseas i believe.


I can tell you for sure that Sarge does not use the same blanks as Laguna

IMO-we (coastal fisherman) have not seen a blank as good as the one Sarge is building on, its hands down the best I have fished with!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I would not expect that to be true either. (The part about laguna blanks)

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*Lightest Rod*

Here is my topwater setup. Laguna Lt. TX Wader II 6'2" and weighs in at 1.9oz.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

backwater said:


> Here is my topwater setup. Laguna Lt. TX Wader II 6'2" and weighs in at 1.9oz.


WOW!! that's awesome!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*2.7 oz with reel included*

2.7 oz with reel included


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> 2.7 oz with reel included


SWEEEEET!! Who builds that custom rod and reel and can he super tune that reel?? Do you have they're number by any chance?? HAHAHAHHAAHAHA


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

HTownBoi281 said:


> SWEEEEET!! Who builds that custom rod and reel and can he super tune that reel?? Do you have they're number by any chance?? HAHAHAHHAAHAHA


Laguna had it for a while and now Sarge Customs Rods Carries that design.

http://www.sargecustomrods.com/rods.html


----------



## Fish_Whisperer (Oct 10, 2012)

Been fishing this setup almost exclusively for awhile now, and it's done me well. I usually fish around slp, or Pelican Island. 
-Shimano Cumara 72mf with a Revo MGX. People have said that you can't fish the MGX in saltwater, but that's hogwash. Just take good care of it and it's fine. I've even dunked it a few times, and it's still smooth like butter! Sometimes I'll pair the reel with the Cumara 63m, and it's even lighter. Probably the lightest setup I've ever fished.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

53 responses and no Stix replies? Amazing!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Chunkn' Charlie said:


> 53 responses and no Stix replies? Amazing!


Hehehehehehe he's actually the very first person to PM me about the rod!!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I got the hook up said:


> I can tell you for sure that Sarge does not use the same blanks as Laguna
> 
> IMO-we (coastal fisherman) have not seen a blank as good as the one Sarge is building on, its hands down the best I have fished with!


Oh, I think we've seen some pretty good blanks, and Sarge is obviously building on a great one, but I can tell its a top secret stealth ninja blank.

Sarge could tell everyone on here where he gets those blanks and they still couldn't duplicate what he does. Go by Daley's and waggle one, or fish with one, and you'll see it's about the craftsmanship and finished product. I don't have one...yet! But I think it feels as good and as light as my NRX and that is the best rod I have ever held.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*Complete Setup*



HTownBoi281 said:


> WOW!! that's awesome!!


Here is the complete setup.


----------

